# Ketchup Recipe



## Oli01via (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi!

I have a ton of tomatoes coming on in my garden. They are not the best quality, as it is late in the season. I have already canned spaghetti sauce, pizza sauce, and enchilada sauce. 

Does anyone have any tried and true ketchup recipes for canning? I want something with a deep flavor, but not too spicy. (I still have BBQ sauce I canned from last year on the shelves.)

Also, does anyone have any other ideas for canning another tomato product?

Thanks!
Olivia:spinsmiley:


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Salsa is fabulous.


----------



## Oli01via (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi bluebird!

I forgot to mention - I still have three kinds of different home canned salsas on the shelves from last year --- regular, habanero, and tomatillo.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Malcolm Gladwell wrote a great piece on why you only see a few varieties of ketchup in stores, but a wide variety of mustards. It turns out that we only like ketchup a certain way, and Heinz found the best recipe. Anyway, the story is kind of applicable  
http://m.newyorker.com/archive/2004/09/06/040906fa_fact_gladwell


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

tomato paste


----------



## Oli01via (Jun 22, 2013)

Vicker, The article is indeed interesting! I hadn't ever thought about ketchup as something I'm particular about, but I suppose I am!  Great point!


----------



## Oli01via (Jun 22, 2013)

Peggy, I may try tomato paste... I've never canned my own...yet.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I googled "Heinz Ketchup recipe" and found several. It might be fun to try. With a little experimenting I'm sure one could come up with a recipe you like. I'll let you google it yourselves, as there are several that look good. Oh, and look at heinz's ingredients list too.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Tomato soup? I have made it using a recipe I found on HT - love it.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Sloppy Joe sauce
Chili Sauce
Stewed tomatoes (for soups etc.)


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Slice them and dehydrate them. Then you can store the slices stacked in pint jars, crumble as needed to thicken soups and sauces. It's a nice way to punch up the flavor in your cooking.

Also I'm a big fan of ball's bruschetta in a jar recipe. If they are not plum tomatoes, strain them before using.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tomato Jam----it is so good and makes great Christmas gifts

http://foodinjars.com/2010/09/tomato-jam/


----------



## Oli01via (Jun 22, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> Tomato soup? I have made it using a recipe I found on HT - love it.


Do you mind sharing your recipe? I love using tried and true recipes that others have already approved of...


----------



## Oli01via (Jun 22, 2013)

countryfied2011 said:


> Tomato Jam----it is so good and makes great Christmas gifts
> 
> http://foodinjars.com/2010/09/tomato-jam/


This looks delicious! Do you make the recipe as it is or do you cut back on the sugar and/or add balsamic as some folks mentioned on the comments?


----------



## Oli01via (Jun 22, 2013)

I made the tomato jam and OH MY it is good!!!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I made the tomato jam and OH MY it is good!!!


I need to make some more, I am out. I had given my soon to be SIL a jar and he gave it to his 80 something yr old grandfather and he loved it, so I had a couple of jars left and let him have them too. :happy2:

It is real good with beans.

Glad you enjoyed~


----------



## Oli01via (Jun 22, 2013)

countryfied2011 said:


> I need to make some more, I am out. I had given my soon to be SIL a jar and he gave it to his 80 something yr old grandfather and he loved it, so I had a couple of jars left and let him have them too. :happy2:
> 
> It is real good with beans.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed~


Thanks for suggesting it. I added a bit of balsamic vinegar to it. I also have some maple sugar which I used for about 1/4 cup of the sugar in the recipe. It is so yummy!!!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

If you get so many tomatoes, you can freeze them. Just wash them off and pop them in the freezer. When you are ready to use them, just run them under warm water and the skins will peel right off. Then you can use them in soups, stew, or chili. Best for cooking, since they lose their firmness in the freezer... but they keep for several years just fine.


----------

